# Gaia, My 15 yrs old golden retriever



## leoloreto (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello 
My name is Leo and I am searching for information that will help me to give Gaia quality life. Gaia was a healthy old dog until 2 weeks ago when I came back from work and found her lying down over her pee and poop. Since then she is having problems getting up to urinate and defecate. I took her to the vet and she prescribed . I bought senior dog food but she does not want to eat it. Therefore I gave her white chicken on water can food and she eat it. No w I am feeding her with boiled chicken, but I am not sure if that is good for her or not. Because she urinate and defecate while lying down I bath her in the morning before going to work and in the afternoon when I come back home. This is my first time with a big breed old dog and I would like to ask for advise of those who have gone through what I am now. I
Besides the fact that she is having problems getting up, she is a healthy dog for her age. The lab test show that. All her organs are working fine. I just want to give her quality life until she decides to go away. Any advise is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Was she having problems with what you were feeding her before? Why the switch in food?

Is it possible that she has some arthritis? Maybe try some treatments for arthritis.


----------



## jlt2 (Mar 6, 2013)

*14 year old quit eating*

What do I do? Loosing weight fast, given anti-nausea shots, weak, but still enjoys going outside. Urine is concentrated due to drinking little, does eat snow. Vet sees it as end of life. No indication of pain. Sleeping a lot.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you have a relationship with your vet that has gone on a long time? If so they will be able to help you with the changes going on. See, I'm in that spot now with our 15 year old and frankly, it's heartbreaking. There must be something going on that is making her lose control of her bladder/bowls. With our girl it's not eating because of a severe kidney infection and pancreatitis. I have no advice other than to get the best advice from your vet that you can. We have been with our vet for 13 years almost and he knows our girl inside and out. I trust him to help us through a difficult period. Ask questions and make the best decisions you can make. Good luck.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope Gaia is okay now. Hugs.


----------



## leoloreto (Mar 2, 2013)

Jennifer1 said:


> Was she having problems with what you were feeding her before? Why the switch in food?
> 
> Is it possible that she has some arthritis? Maybe try some treatments for arthritis.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, the vet told me she had arthitis on her back legs. Thanks for replying to my post. Since the day I posted in this forum, Gaia started to get up to urinate. I kept her with the company of her family (11 dogs and me). Today she die while sleeping. I miss her but I am aware that it was her time to leave.


----------



## leoloreto (Mar 2, 2013)

love never dies said:


> I hope Gaia is okay now. Hugs.


Thanks for your concern. She is in a better place now. Tomorrow I will post her picture. She was an angel, and now that she crossed the bridge she is in a better place


----------



## leoloreto (Mar 2, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Do you have a relationship with your vet that has gone on a long time? If so they will be able to help you with the changes going on. See, I'm in that spot now with our 15 year old and frankly, it's heartbreaking. There must be something going on that is making her lose control of her bladder/bowls. With our girl it's not eating because of a severe kidney infection and pancreatitis. I have no advice other than to get the best advice from your vet that you can. We have been with our vet for 13 years almost and he knows our girl inside and out. I trust him to help us through a difficult period. Ask questions and make the best decisions you can make. Good luck.


I have a long relationship with my vet, she is my friend since college. Gaia had a UTI the week before I posted here. She stayed on the vet for 5 days. I brought her back home last Tuesday. She didn't want to eat, so the vet told me to give her chicken and rice. Thats what I did, and Gaia ate it. Since last Saturday she started to getting up to urinate, and she was getting better. But today she died while sleeping. I believe it was her time. The vet told me that is rare that a dog like her would live such a long quality life. The CBC and chemistry lab results were on the parameter. I believe she die of old age. Hugs to you and To your girl


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. At least she didn't suffer long and she is free of pain.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rest in peace - Gaia*

Leo: I am so sorry for you loss. Thank you to give her a good life with you. You take care. Okay.

Just this side of heaven is a place called *Rainbow Bridge*.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together...


_Author Unknown_​


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Leo
I am sorry for your loss and send you prayers .


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beloved Gaia. It is difficult to lose them at any age. Sending thoughts for strength to get you through the dififcult days ahead.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Gaia. It is nice age but for us never long enough. 
Run free sweet Gaia.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Leo, I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Gaia. It sounds like she went very peacefully. Take comfort in that, as you work through the grief of missing her.


----------



## leoloreto (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you all for you lovely words. I miss her, but I accept it was her time to go. I knew that she would die anytime, I only prayed that she would die peaceful and God granted me my wish. I have another Golden retriever, her name is Baby and I am not sure what her age is because I rescued her from people who mistreated her. I would love to post pictures of Gaia and Baby but I am not sure if I can because my subscription is free. 
Again, thanks and blessings to you and your dearest babies.


----------



## leoloreto (Mar 2, 2013)

Pictures of Gaia and Baby 

Happy remembrances of Gaia. When she came to my life I had 2 Yorkshire terriers and 2 silky terriers. She grew up with them, meaning that she thought she was one of them. Every time she looked her image on a mirror she barked . I believed that she thought she was a small dog and not that big dog on the mirror. She was always afraid of big dogs. 
The yorkies and the silkies were always on my lap and I used to hug them often. Because I didn’t want Gaia to feel left out, I lifted her to my lap and hug her too.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry. What a beautiful girl...


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, it's so hard to say goodbye.. Sounds like she had a good long life.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Gaia was such a beautiful sugar face! How is Baby doing? They grieve like people do.


----------



## goldenwarn (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## leoloreto (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for asking. Baby is doing fine. I was worried for Tyson, he was very attached to Gaia. But thanks to God he is doing okey.


----------



## leoloreto (Mar 2, 2013)

goldenwarn said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.


Lovely picture. Sadie reminds me of Gaia. Thank you all for your words.


----------



## leoloreto (Mar 2, 2013)

*The gang*

I introduce you some members of the ganag.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Gaia was beautiful. Your have a cute gang there.


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

So sorry for Your loss and comfort hugs to you. You were a great dog Dad and Gala is at the rainbow bridge. She had a long life and a loving home. -


----------

